# Room Tempture



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my aquarium 150 gal, should have it be Dec 30. My question is that the room I plan to put it in can get down to 65F, do you think that 2 300w heaters will keep the water at the correct Temp? Or do I need to add a room heater?

Rich


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

My guess is one 300w is enough. This is based on having a 180 and 125 in a finished New England basement which is kept at 60 during winter.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a 125G in my living room and I have 2 200 watt heaters in mine, each about 20" from both ends. You'll probably have cold spots with one heater.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a 125, and keep my house at 64 from 9pm until 4pm (most of the day), and 69 from 4pm to 9pm. I use a single 200 watt heater, and it heats it fine.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I think I'll use 2 300w set a few deg apart.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

workharddieproud said:


> I have a 125G in my living room and I have 2 200 watt heaters in mine, each about 20" from both ends. You'll probably have cold spots with one heater.


No, no cold spots with single heater unless you have no circulation in the tank.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

suunsu said:


> Thanks for the info, I think I'll use 2 300w set a few deg apart.


So, why ask the question if you are going to just do what you want anyway? :? :? :?

So, far all the answers have been 400 watts or less, but you are going to go with 600? Setting them up at different temperatures will simply make one do all the work anyway, and with two large heaters, the risk of heating the tank too much is very real. BTDT, lost several hundred dollars of fish once due to that mistake, and I'd hate to see others setting themselves up to face that same risk.

As a thought, why not start with a single 300, and see how that goes for you, then if needed add the second?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'm with nodima 100%. When a heater fails, it usually fails in the 'on' position. The thermostat is constantly calling for heat.

I have 125 in a cool room(65-66) with 250w heater. A 180 in the same room with a 300w heater. More than enough heat; maintain their respective setpoints.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd go with 2 200 watt heaters. Or maybe even 2 150 watt. but any more than 400 watt total is a waste


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Interesting. I have a 300w on a 275-litre, and it always seems under-powered. The room's about 65, and it constantly sits there five or even six degrees below its actual setting, so I have to set it on about 82 to get it to 77. I always thought this was because maybe 300w isn't sufficient, but clearly not, judging by this.

Weird thing is, I have two of the same heaters and they both do exactly the same thing, so I know it's not a faulty heater. Sounds like they're just ****, which is strange because they're about the most expensive ones out there - the Fluval digital ones.

I'd be advising you that two 300w would be about right, but only based on the experience of using those heaters, so I'd go with everyone else's advice.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

LeeAberdeen said:


> Interesting. I have a 300w on a 275-litre, and it always seems under-powered. The room's about 65, and it constantly sits there five or even six degrees below its actual setting, so I have to set it on about 82 to get it to 77. I always thought this was because maybe 300w isn't sufficient, but clearly not, judging by this.
> 
> Weird thing is, I have two of the same heaters and they both do exactly the same thing, so I know it's not a faulty heater. Sounds like they're just #%$&, which is strange because they're about the most expensive ones out there - the Fluval digital ones.
> 
> I'd be advising you that two 300w would be about right, but only based on the experience of using those heaters, so I'd go with everyone else's advice.


IME, the temp gauge on a heater is a rough guideline, and only serves to turn heater on or off. Much better is to control heater with external thermostat, or rely on a tank thermometer to gauge your heater. Heaters have two modes, on and off. Your experience would say the heater is fine, but the thermostat is not calibrated properly. I'm still running a couple old Jager heaters which just have a 1-10 setting for temperature, so there is no choice but to rely on an external thermostat.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Hay.....Did not mean to now take your suggestions. I read that it was a good Idea to use 2 heaters with the temp set a few deg. difference encase one failed. So I thought that if one 300w would work, then have the second one set 5 deg. lower encase the first failed. Why would I ask and then ignore what you all recommended.

Rich


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

My 2 heaters are Cobalt Neo-Therms, 200 watt each, and not cheap ones. Both always set on 78, also have a Hydor Korlia 1150 powerhead more toward the bottom and 3 HOB's and 1 canisterwith the spray bar about 2" from the top, PLENTY of water movement and circulation. Turned off one of heaters last night at 8:15, and I just now checked the temp on the other and it's flashing, meaning water temp has dropped. Now, I also have a INFRARED temp gun, meaning I can check the temp in ANY spot I want, not just where the heater is or where someone place a fixed thermometer. With a temp gun you can pin point exactly where you want to measure. My tank in various spots have dropped to 74 within 16 hours. So, yes, if you have a big enough tank that only has 1 heater, you WILL HAVE cold spots.


----------



## RobsFishTank (Nov 11, 2014)

It's simple physics. If you have cold spots, then you have dead/slow spots in your circulation that correspond with them.


----------



## suunsu (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the input it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I get two of everything (heaters, filters, koralias) so that I am always covered if one fails. I even have all my stuff plugged into 2 different power strips-I've actually had a power strip fail on me, shutting down everything that was plugged into it. You live and learn.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

As far as temp differences, I kept tanks in 55/65 degree rooms for years- my house in winter is 55 at night, and proper circulation with good heaters does the trick. Keep a close eye on the tank temp, though. Most heaters have fine print that says something about the range of degrees above room temp that they're meant to handle.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

triscuit said:


> As far as temp differences, I kept tanks in 55/65 degree rooms for years- my house in winter is 55 at night, and proper circulation with good heaters does the trick. Keep a close eye on the tank temp, though. Most heaters have fine print that says something about the range of degrees above room temp that they're meant to handle.


I like a cool house, but 55?! Burrrrr.... :lol:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It's quite toasty snuggled under a down duvet, in flannel pajamas, with two cats and a spouse.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You dont' snuggle with the fish?  :lol:


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

triscuit said:


> It's quite toasty snuggled under a down duvet, in flannel pajamas, with two cats and a spouse.


What kind of "cat"fish?

Ancistrus and Synodontis aren't very cuddly critters.








[/URL]







[/URL]

But my Maine **** cats are.


----------

